# Perineorrhaphy inclusive of Colpoclesis?



## mshaw530 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi, 
New to OB/GYN surg. 
Is a high perineorrhaphy inclusive of a colpocleisis? 

Thanks!


----------



## catharine (Dec 11, 2015)

According to CCI edits they are and A modifier is not allowed to override this relationship.


----------

